# Counter Strike 1.6 problem!



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, so recently when I have been trying to get into servers, I have been getting the message;

LAN servers are restricted to local clients (class C)

wtf does this mean lol, and it is happening on vitually EVERY SERVER, which is weird cuz last time I was playing it only happend on a few . . .


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well.. what servers are you trying to join?

usually that happens to people who try to join servers that were created locally (called a listen server). that means that some random person created their own server, which, by default, is restricted to people on the same internet connection as they are. (hence the "LAN restriction" part of your message).

in other words, If someone creates a server on a LAN by hitting the "Create Server" button in the main menu, only people on that LAN can join.

_unless_... the operator of the server types "sv_lan 0" in the console. then people should be able to join.

so what im tryin to say here, unless youre tryin to join your friends server, you should not be getting this message. try posting an IP here of a srever that gives you this message, and ill try to connect.


----------



## johncena (Oct 16, 2005)

hi there !!
I am new to these forums and i need to know that how can i create my own counter strike server so that others can join it via internet. 
I have both counter strike 1.6 and condition zero but when my friend tries to join it.... it says "LAN servers are restricted to local clients (class C)"
pls help !!


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

When you make your server, and are in it, bring up the console, and type, sv_lan 0

Then your friend should be able to join

BTW - I fixed the problem I had earlier


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

johncena said:


> hi there !!
> I am new to these forums and i need to know that how can i create my own counter strike server so that others can join it via internet.
> I have both counter strike 1.6 and condition zero but when my friend tries to join it.... it says "LAN servers are restricted to local clients (class C)"
> pls help !!


indeed do what Smety said, and if that still doesnt work, then it probably means that your router is preventing any outside connections, in this case, to your server. if you are not behind a router, then sv_lan 0 should be fine.


----------



## johncena (Oct 16, 2005)

it still aint working .........
i m behind a router but still i can create servers for other games like age of empires but cs is not working.
what shld i do /


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

the ultimate noobie guide to setting up a server for CS

read through that for all you need to know, but what you probably need most is right here


----------

